
Gephi 0.9 released: Graph visualization software for networks - mbastian
https://gephi.wordpress.com/2015/12/21/gephi-0-9-released-play-with-network-data-again/
======
FiReaNG3L
Thanks to the Gephi team for this long-awaited update - for me, Gephi an
essential tool in many aspects of my scientific work, as it allows to express
visually very complex datasets of almost any type (interactions between
proteins, binding of certain genomic elements, etc) as well as overlay by
color or size additional parameters (expression of genes, conservation,
mutation rate in the population) - endless possibilities!

From my initial impressions the performance is A LOT better for large
networks, which can mean only one thing - I can now play with even LARGER
networks :)

~~~
j2kun
Roughly what size networks can you actually get useful information for? Every
time I play with Gephi using any network of reasonable size (in my field),
it's always a giant useless hairball.

~~~
alok-g
I have tested a few layout algorithms in Gephi for networks with ~200K nodes.
It becomes slow but does work.

------
minikites
"Since the last release in 2013, users were facing compatibility issues with
Java, which have been resolved with this release."

Finally, I've struggled with this for months on a few different computers.

~~~
marshray
Thank you for this comment, I may give it another try.

------
aweb
Gephi was a must-have tool when I worked with huge graphs a few years ago. It
loaded everything without lagging even a bit, and its auto-layout tools were
great! Thanks Gephi team, glad to see you're still doing awesome work!

------
Irishsteve
Hurrah - Gephi is amazing

